# Need help PLLLEASE!!!  FX Bruises, blood, slashes!!



## M.A.C.tastic (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey Everyone!

Ok, so I am doing makeup for a friends movie.  First time for both of us, him directing, me doing fx makeup (I am a licensed makeup artist but I do glamour makeup).  I need to know where to buy good blood, good bruise makeup and slash/cuts or other pre-made prosthesis.  Also, any tips for making it look real would be great too.  I know there are a lot of real professionals on here so help me out.   Thanks in advance!!!!!


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 31, 2007)

Corn syrup and red food coloring is the staple for fake blood (Maricino [sic] cherry sauce and chocolate syrup have also worked as well.)

For the perfect bruise, try this (using MAC products):

Lay a base of concealer on the eye or flesh-toned Paint (whatever tone the person's flesh happens to be.)

With a 239, lay on some Chrome Yellow (depending on how old you want the bruise to look, modify the amount of yellow to that.)

With a 213, pat on splotches of Shadow Lady, Embark, Purple Haze, Espresso, Omega and/or Bamboo (again, depending on the intensity, use which ever colors work for you.)

Set with some powder, apply a light layer of Chrome Yellow over the area. Finish off with Bat Black CCB. I've used this and I got so many "OMG, are you ok???" comments.

Your best bet is to just look up images of injuries for something natural.  

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 31, 2007)

To replicate charred skin:  apply a layer of Knox gelatine (it should be somewhat lumpy - mix according to the directions on the package) all over the area that you want to work on.  Let it set a few minutes and then apply a layer of liquid latex over the gelatin.  Let it dry some and then peel away some sections of the latex (make sure you don't get latex on any hair..ouch!).  Using red, brown, mustard yellow and black FX paint, color the area until it looks like it's charred.  Used the yellow to highlight some of the bumps formed by the gelatine (makes it look like pus).  Put some glycerin based blood in some of the the little pits formed by stretching out some of the latex and you get a really gross effect...here's a pic of what it looks like finished:






I wish I had a close up so you could see what it looks like, but I am sure you get the picture!  I did that for a Halloween thing at my son's school.  None of the little kids wanted to get near me!  LOL!


----------



## prplgrapesmakup (Aug 31, 2007)

If you want to buy stuff there are plenty of theatrical makeup supply places on both east and west coast that have everything and more to buy. Frends beauty supply, Motion Picture FX, both in CA, theres Alcone in NY. For homemade blood, I make my own too, I recommend mixing in a little green, and sometimes blue (TINY BIT) food coloring to get a more realistic blood color on screen. Play around until you find a nice color and consistency. For looking for realistic effects I recommend going to look for pictures, either in books or on the internet, although books are better. Also if you want to have some references for later, check out ebay for books buy Tom Savini, Richard Corson's stage makeup book (the makeup bible), Special Makeup Effects by Vincent Kehoe, all are really informative.


----------



## Ella_ (Aug 31, 2007)

Ben Nye brusie wheel, graftobian magic blood powder for creating fresh road rash, whipped and slashed skin, Ben Nye fresh scab for creating scabs, bullet holes, older road rash and anything where blood needs to appear coagulated.  Rubberwear make great prosthetics for burns, cuts and other wounds.

Check out makeupmania they sell pretty much everything and can give instructions on how to use it all as well...


----------

